# Where Are They Now? Marcus Fizer



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Over the next few weeks Kristic All Star and I will be profiling former NBA players now making a living in Europe.

Today, it is one of your own, former Bull Marcus Fizer.










He last played in the NBA in the 05-06 season and just recently signed a two year contract with Maccabi Tel Aviv.

Here is his ACB profile *LINK*

Here is his euroleague stats *LINK*

Note they have only played two games in the Euroleague so far.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks to me like he's put on a couple of pounds, which might not be a bad thing (but probably is). It's hard to tell with that pose, but he seems considerably less cut than he used to be.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god you guys need to stop living in the past


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He also went for 18 and 12 against the Knicks in the exhibition game at the Garden, with four assists too.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Am i just nutty or do i remember him playing for the Austin Toros in the D-League after his wonderful run with the Bucks ended.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Yes he did have a stint in the NBDL also


----------



## Flip (Oct 23, 2006)

What went wrong with Fizer? I remember that one year where he could have won the 6th man of the year award and then poof....he gone.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I knew he was on the Sonics roster at one point, but for some reason I don't remember a single on court moment. Though he did have a small column in the Seattle Times about his tattoos. Or was that Andre Brown? Hmmm...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Lonny Baxtor was in the same class as well. I heard he had some serious legal issue a few months ago.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

his draft class might have been the worst ever.

http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Flip said:


> What went wrong with Fizer? I remember that one year where he could have won the 6th man of the year award and then poof....he gone.


It was the torn acl injury that cut his career short. It was against Portland , we had Pippen on his last hurrah and he went up for a dunk or something and landed bad and poof he's gone.

A shame too, he was having a career year and seemed he finally was on a roll but goes to show it could be taken away just like that.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fred said:


> his draft class might have been the worst ever.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm



I just still can't believe that with all the picks we had that Krause did not scout Michael Redd? It's a shame that out of the 6 players we drafted only 3 players (Mihm/Crawford, Voskuhl) we involved ourselves with are the only ones still in the league.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

ya, there are a ton of bad players, one died, another was almost paralyzed, and another just had open heart surgery. Most just didn't live up to the talent. Seems like nobody really stands out as "good" in that draft class other than redd and maybe Martin, if you want to count him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Fred said:


> his draft class might have been the worst ever.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm


Hey, AJ Guyton was pretty good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Probably unrelated, but what the heck happened to Eddie Robinson?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HB said:


> Probably unrelated, but what the heck happened to Eddie Robinson?


He was collecting on that then-huge (considering his lack of production) contract from Chicago while being a problem for coaches to the point where they just asked him to stay home. Last season he was going to make a comeback, and played in the D-League. Still, he's 31 and was best known as an athlete, not a player. He's been out of the league for years. I'd say his chances are pretty slim.


----------

